# Comment supprimé les contact sur ipod touch



## adalan06 (20 Mars 2009)

Bonjour
pouvez vous SVP me dire la démarche a suivre pour suprimer les contacts de mon ipod touch version 1 / 8gb
je l'ai vendu et n'arrive pas a trouver l'option 
j'ai de nombreux contacts et je passerai la journée a les effacer un par un 
merci de votre aide 
Adalan06


----------



## DeepDark (20 Mars 2009)

et bienvenue.

Si tu le vend, restaures-le depuis iTunes.
Ce qui aura pour effet de le vider complètement.


----------



## adalan06 (4 Avril 2009)

Un grand merci un peu en retard mai MERCI


----------

